# Pasture grass & herbicide in Hill country of Texas



## J. T. (Mar 15, 2011)

What would be a good, drought resistant grass seed to plant in rocky Hill Country central Texas and a non-licensed herbicide to spray over existing pastures?


----------



## HWooldridge (Oct 13, 2010)

KR bluestem is very hardy in our area (I'm in New Braunfels so not too far from you) but selection will depend on whether you simply want ground cover or forage or hay.

Most of the effective post-emergent herbicides are controlled but I'm not sure about pre-emergents.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The people there do a lot of work out on Fort Hood trying to keep cover on their training areas.

Try DR Dennis Hoffman [email protected]

One thing you might consider is cutting your stocking rate in half. Maybe even half again to boot.


----------

